# Another music game



## Darfion (Apr 22, 2004)

Right, you say a band, artist ect and the next person has to say another but using the* last* letter of the previous one.

eg.

The Verv*e*
*E*ric Clapton

Right. I'll start us off.

The Eagle*s*


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

Soundgarde*n*


----------



## Darfion (Apr 22, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> Soundgarde*n*



Nirvan*a*


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Adam Ant


----------



## oriecat (Apr 22, 2004)

Tori Amos


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Supergrass


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 22, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Supergrass



Soulfly


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

young god*s
*


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> young god*s
> *



Stevie Wonde*r*


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Radiohead


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

Range against the machin*e
*


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Dead Can Dance


----------



## manda (Apr 22, 2004)

ELO


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark


----------



## manda (Apr 22, 2004)

KC and the sunshine band


----------



## Darfion (Apr 22, 2004)

Dire straits


----------



## manda (Apr 22, 2004)

stereophonics


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

Sade


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## manda (Apr 22, 2004)

red hot chili peppers


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

Annie lenno*x
*


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

XTC


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

Coldplay


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Yello


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Offspring


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Gary Numan


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Sisters of Mercy


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Yardbirds


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Sacred Reich


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Heart


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

The Black Keys


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Sublime


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Emerson, Lake And Palmer

Hehe. I'll keep going as long as you're up to it, Terri.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 22, 2004)

Rose Chronicles


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Steinski


----------



## oriecat (Apr 22, 2004)

Iggy Pop


----------



## anua (Apr 22, 2004)

Peaches


----------



## markc (Apr 22, 2004)

Son House


----------



## anua (Apr 23, 2004)

Einsturzende neubauten


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

Nu Shooz


----------



## Lula (Apr 23, 2004)

Ze*n*


----------



## Darfion (Apr 23, 2004)

Nazeret*h*


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Hindu Love Gods


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

Sonicflood


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 23, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Sonicflood



doobie brothers


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Spearhead


----------



## Darfion (Apr 23, 2004)

Debbie harr*y*


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 23, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Debbie harr*y*



Yanni


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Darfion (Apr 23, 2004)

Ye*s*


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Stan Ridgway


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 23, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Stan Ridgway



Youngbloods


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Stravinsky


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Yellow


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

(Finally... a new letter!)  Weird Al Yankavich  (sp?)


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Actually karissa it's Yankovic

so...

Cars


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Yellow is actually Yello, but no matter.


Sister Machine Gu*n*


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 23, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Ani DiFranco


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Actually karissa it's Yankovic
> 
> so...
> 
> Cars



Thanks Voo...



> Ani DiFranco


OutKast


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

The Art of Noise


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Everclear


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

R. L. Burnside


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

Elliott Smith


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Harry Connick Jr


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Huun-Huur-Tu


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Drat. Voo was too quick.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

I've never heard of that band!   

Taking off from Voodoo's R..


Rick Springfield!  

My first love...


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Dio


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Dio



Woo! The man that started it all.



Oingo Boingo


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Operation Ivy


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 23, 2004)

Simon & Garfunkal


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

Golden Earring

This thread has been good for my dash to 1k


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 23, 2004)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Steel Pulse


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 23, 2004)

Eve 6


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Eve 6



Nasty!

Okay, does "Six Parts Seven" count?

If not, go with "Xen" and still end with an "N"


----------



## malachite (Apr 23, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 23, 2004)

saves the day




md


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

Young Circle


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Everly Brothers


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

Switchblade Symphony

Heh.


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Youssou N'Dour


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Replacements


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

Soul Coughing


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Goombay Dance band


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Delerium


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Madness


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

Dammit! I been waiting for an "M" for ages.

*pouts*


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 24, 2004)

Oooh.. been waiting for an S

Skankin' Pickle


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Now *that's* a great band name!


Eminem, that's for you mark, hurry!


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

_...........waiting for Mark.................waiting...........waiting..............Sorry, too late........._

Moby


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Yoko Ono (sic)


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

Offspring


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Gap Band


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

Deftones


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply red


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

Another D............

Depeche Mode


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn, got beat...


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Mission. Too slow Marc


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Mission doesn't start with an E!


Oooh i see now.  You replied to me, but I edited and changed it, since Malachite beat me...


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Picking up from Depeche Mode...

Enigma


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Asia


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Mission doesn't start with an E!
> 
> 
> Oooh i see now.  You replied to me, but I edited and changed it, since Malachite beat me...


 I wondered where i got it from too  :roll:


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Asia



Adam Ant


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

The Jam


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

Ministry


----------



## Darfion (Apr 24, 2004)

Yardbirds


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

i was waitng for that one to show up. i'm running out of Y bands..........



> Yardbirds


Social Distortion


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 24, 2004)

NOFX


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

to dig us out of this hole and get us back on track..................

XTC


----------



## markc (Apr 24, 2004)

ooh poo. I missed it again. 


California Guitar Trio


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 24, 2004)

otis redding



md


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 24, 2004)

Gorillaz


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 24, 2004)

peter, paul, and mary


md


----------



## malachite (Apr 24, 2004)

here we go with the Y's again.............

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 24, 2004)

all american rejects


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 24, 2004)

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Snap!


(anyone know the name of any Bushman singers?)


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 25, 2004)

Pietasters


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2004)

snapcase




md


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Enigma


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 25, 2004)

Amon Tobin


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Nuclear Assault


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 25, 2004)

That T I've been looking for

Tenacious D


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Deep Purple


----------



## Darfion (Apr 25, 2004)

Electric  six  
[plays trump card and awaits reply.  Oh bugger just thought of two beginning with X  :roll: ]


----------



## malachite (Apr 25, 2004)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Underworld


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2004)

dimu borgir



md


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Rabbit in the Moon


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2004)

nothingface



md


----------



## Walt (Apr 25, 2004)

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Walt (Apr 25, 2004)

And no, I didn't make that up!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2004)

norah jones


md


----------



## malachite (Apr 25, 2004)

Simple Minds


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Sarah Sleen

(I know E&amp;TBM Walt. I don't think you're crazy.  )


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 25, 2004)

No Use for a Name


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## manda (Apr 25, 2004)

eurythmics

i didnt look if its already been done


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 25, 2004)

Stephane Grappelli


----------



## markc (Apr 25, 2004)

Iron Maiden


There have been a couple of repeats, but no biggie.
Unless you want to be lashed by a wet noodle, which can be arraigned.


----------



## Walt (Apr 25, 2004)

Nana Mouskouri


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 26, 2004)

Ink Spot*s*.


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Spandau Balle*t*


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

T-Model Ford


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Deftone*s*


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Swolen Members


----------



## Lula (Apr 26, 2004)

Sandra


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Adam and the ants


----------



## Lula (Apr 26, 2004)

sinead o'connor


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

REM


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Moxy Früvous

Woo! M! Just need another one now...


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Sugababes


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Saul Williams


----------



## Lula (Apr 26, 2004)

sting


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 26, 2004)

GWAR


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Ramstein


----------



## karissa (Apr 26, 2004)

Newsong


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Genesis


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Sasha


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Abba


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 26, 2004)

Aquabats


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Status quo


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Orbital


----------



## Darfion (Apr 26, 2004)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 26, 2004)

NWA



md


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Apatheosis

They do a kick-ass version of O'Fortuna


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 26, 2004)

Stray Cats


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Scatterbrain


----------



## karissa (Apr 26, 2004)

Newsboys


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 26, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Newsboys



Supertones


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 26, 2004)

Sex Pistols


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 26, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Sex Pistols



Starsailor


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 26, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Roni Size


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Pft! How many times is that now?

Fine.

Deftones


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 26, 2004)

Everlast...ok change it why dont you.

(no more bands that end in S!!)

Sevendust


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 26, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Everlast...ok change it why dont you.
> 
> (no more bands that end in S!!)
> 
> Sevendust



Tenacious D


----------



## markc (Apr 26, 2004)

Dust Broth...

I mean, DJ Shadow.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 26, 2004)

wham!


gotcha!!! close the thread it over!


md


----------



## malachite (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry, but..............

!!!


----------



## anua (Apr 27, 2004)

i 'll end it as it should be end!

MI&#321;O&#346;&#262;, !

(polish punk band)
i dont know how it appears on your monitors, but it ends with 'C' with little tail -)he he

 :taped sh:


----------



## karissa (Apr 27, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> i 'll end it as it should be end!
> 
> MI&#321;O&#346;&#262;, !
> 
> ...


 :shock: Thats evil!  Nice one Anua.


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

Heh. Well, I guess we chewed up enough of Chase's bandwidth.

I never got to use Mr. Bungle, though. *sigh*


----------



## karissa (Apr 27, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I never got to use Mr. Bungle, though. *sigh*



Awwww....  Poor thing...  Here here...   :hug:


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been off the forum for 4 days, and was a little stunned to see this thread still active.....I was thinking, surely everyone's been repeating at least a FEW bands by now!!!    :shock:    

Good game.


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 27, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Heh. Well, I guess we chewed up enough of Chase's bandwidth.
> 
> I never got to use Mr. Bungle, though. *sigh*



I KNEW it!  When you said you were waiting for an M I knew it had to be for Mr Bungle... just a wierd bungle intuition.


----------



## manda (Apr 27, 2004)

anua u rock lol


----------



## Lula (Apr 27, 2004)

voodoocat wrote:


> I KNEW it! When you said you were waiting for an M I knew it had to be for Mr Bungle... just a wierd bungle intuition.



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I KNEW it! When you said you were waiting for an M I knew it had to be for Mr Bungle... just a wierd bungle intuition.



Hehe! Cool! Mike Patton rules! I couldn't use Fantômas either, or Faith No More. I missed a couple of chances to use Tomahawk.
I did end up using Moxy Früvous for the "M" I was able to get (because I miss them soooooo much), but that was a last minute switch.


----------



## Darfion (Apr 27, 2004)

Just one more post required for the magic 200. 
Who'll do the honours then?


----------



## oriecat (Apr 27, 2004)

Go for it, Darf! 


Ooooooooops!    8)


----------



## Darfion (Apr 27, 2004)

I thank you!
[takes bow and picks up flowers thrown from the crowd]


----------

